# The Scolopendra Thread!



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

There are a lot of threads in the snake section for different animals so I thought I would make one in the invert section for animal I love - centipedes!

I want this thread to be to share pics, tips, info and success!

I only have one at the moment an Egyption 'pede _Scolopendra cingulata_.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

The two that I have owned:










This one isn't a scolopendra but its still a pede!


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Good idea to gather people interested in centipedes on a single thread! It seems that they are really becoming popular lately.

Depending on my work, I have quite a few in store. Only _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_, some _lithobius_ and geophilomorphs at the moment but more are on the way! 
For now, just some old pics that i already posted here a couple of years ago. Hopefully the old members here wont mind me putting old pics. I ll put new ones when the next batches arrive :mf_dribble:.
If anybopdy is interested in literature on centipedes, i have plenty in pdf format, just pm me.

Enjoy!

_Lithobius variegatus, _local species 









_Scolopendra subspinipes_ ssp. from China



















_Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_ from Malaysia










_Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_ from Java, Indonesia










_Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_, cherry red from Malaysia










Scolopendra sp. Malaysia










_Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_, China



















_Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_, China


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I should have thought of this . 

Sticky . 

It will take me ages to get pics of myn .


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

clockworkorange said:


> Good idea to gather people interested in centipedes on a single thread! It seems that they are really becoming popular lately.
> 
> Depending on my work, I have quite a few in store. Only _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_, some _lithobius_ and geophilomorphs at the moment but more are on the way!
> For now, just some old pics that i already posted here a couple of years ago. Hopefully the old members here wont mind me putting old pics. I ll put new ones when the next batches arrive :mf_dribble:.
> ...


you have sme awesome centipedes - thanks for sharing!



PSYCHOSIS said:


> I should have thought of this .
> 
> Sticky .
> 
> It will take me ages to get pics of myn .


go for it!



by the way, I dont knwo if its just with some species or all species but do you find centipedes burrow a lot? I provide mine with plenty of lovely hiding places and creivices andyet he/she still decided that their gonna dig deep and make me think its escaped!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Barney_M said:


> you have sme awesome centipedes - thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> go for it!
> ...


Hmmmmm..... 

Centipedes feel at best when touching the soil , so yes most centipedes love to burrow .


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Old pics, but still possibly useful on this thread

Scolopendra subspinipes de haani 'red dragon'










Scolopendra 'Tigerlegs'









god awful pic, but shows nice banding










Scolopendra subspinipes 'fireleg'

























Scolopendra subspinipes 'i cant remember what'


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Scolopendra polymorpha

















Ethmostigmus trigonopodus 'yellow leg'


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Centipedes feel at best when touching the soil , so yes most centipedes love to burrow .


yeah - its just everyone hs pics if their pedes moving and doin stuff i had to dig mine up just to get pics!



C_Strike said:


> Scolopendra polymorpha


ace pic! i hope to get and breed flag tail centipedes soon!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great idea for a thread! Only got a blue ring pede (bought as a morsitans, dunno if that's correct) but I'm after more. Hopefully I'll get to the BTS show & come home with a few additions! : victory:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

post your pic then that is the entry fee!
i hope to pick more up this year


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

how do you stop your 'pedes from burrowing constantly?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

either, dont supply optimal substrate, but maintain a raised humidity in the tub, most often, its down to the nature of the pede.
The larger the pede, the more likely it is to stay on surface, ime
My old reddragon de haani would near enough always be on the surface, out in the open, but he was quite mahoosive, over 10inch in length


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my new scolopendra subspinipes dehanni "Chinese Giant"


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice pedes!

I had one crawl over my foot whilst drinking outside in Greece. Have to say a thought it was cool, the people I was with though lost the plot :lol2:.


----------

